# Pressemeldung: FREIE WÄHLER gegen CSU bei Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2017)

Pressemeldung







*FREIE WÄHLER kritisieren CSU-Entscheidung zu Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen​**Schmidt: Jung und Alt für Ökosystem Wasser begeistern​*
München. 
Schnupperfischen – in vielen Gemeinden Bayerns ist das für Kinder und Jugendliche immer wieder eine willkommene Abwechslung. 

„Über 18-Jährige und unter 6-Jährige dürfen an den Schnupperfisch-Kursen jedoch nicht teilnehmen – das möchten wir ändern“,
so die FREIE WÄHLER-Landtagsabgeordnete Gabi Schmidt. 

Ein solcher Kurs stelle eine sehr geeignete Methode dar, um erste Einblicke in die Angelfischerei und den Lebensraum Wasser zu erhalten, erklärt die gelernte Land- und Teichwirtin weiter: 
„Wer hingegen als Erwachsener fischen möchte, muss zunächst die Fischerprüfung ablegen – bis zum Fischereischein ist es in Deutschland ein längerer Weg. Wir FREIEN WÄHLER setzen uns deshalb dafür ein, auch Erwachsenen die Teilnahmemöglichkeit an entsprechenden Schnupperkursen zu eröffnen und so ihr Interesse am Angelfischen gezielt zu wecken.“

Gleiches gelte für Kinder unter sechs Jahren, weiß Schmidt. In vielen Grundschulklassen gebe es jüngere Kinder, die gerne an einem solchen Kurs teilnehmen wollten. 

„Ohne eine Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen könnten wir auch Menschen erreichen, die am Fischen Interesse haben, aber entweder nicht alt genug sind oder Lernaufwand und Kosten für den Fischereischein noch scheuen“, so Schmidt. 


Als Aushöhlung des Fischereischeins möchte die Abgeordnete ihre Initiative jedoch ausdrücklich nicht verstanden wissen.
 „Viele Teilnehmer werden die Fischerprüfung anschließend sicher mit Freude regulär ablegen.“

Die CSU hat den Antrag diese Woche im zuständigen Landwirtschaftsausschuss abgelehnt. Bei Schmidt stößt vor allem die Begründung des Ministeriums auf Unverständnis, man benötige die geforderte Öffnung nicht. 

„Wir meinen, eine lebendige Szene und ein erhöhtes Bewusstsein für den Lebensraum Wasser in der Bevölkerung sind absolut erstrebenswert. Uns ist besonders wichtig, dass die Fischereivereine hier den Hut aufbehalten. Denn sie sind in Natur und Praxis die Profis und sollen selbst entscheiden, wann und wem sie das Schnupperfischen anbieten möchten.“

Hinweis: Den erwähnten Antrag der FREIEN WÄHLER finden Sie HIER.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FREIE WÄHLER CSU bei Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen*

Hallo,

die untere Altersgrenze von 6 Jahren verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Das sogenannte "Heranführen von Kindern und Jugendlichen an die Fischerei in Bayern" nach der Verwaltungsvorschrift zum Vollzug fischereilicher Bestimmungen kennt keine untere Altersgrenze. Die obere, von 18 Jahren schon, aber da ist man ja auch kein Kind oder Jugendlicher mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## phatfunky (7. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FREIE WÄHLER gegen CSU bei Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen*

Einerseits großes Lob, andererseits was für eine Schande! Eine Altersgrenze klingt für mich verfassungswidrig. Denn es geht ja nicht um das Recht zu angeln (was durchaus mit Gesetz verwickelt ist) sondern um das Recht auf Bildung!!!


----------



## Jose (7. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FREIE WÄHLER CSU bei Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Verwaltungsvorschrift zum Vollzug fischereilicher Bestimmungen...




allein da schon krieg ich brechreiz...


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FREIE WÄHLER CSU bei Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen*



Jose schrieb:


> allein da schon krieg ich brechreiz...



Hallo, 

mag sein, dass Du da Brechreiz kriegst. Aber viele Kinder (und auch die Väter) in den meisten Bundesländern wären sicher froh, wenn dort eine solche, das Angeln für Kinder betreffende kinderfreundliche Regelung bestände.
Bei uns dürfen z.B. Kinder bis 10 Jahren mit deiner Angel eines erwachsenen Anglers, ohne jegliche Genehmigung und Kosten, mitangeln. Nur Abködern und Töten dürfen sie nicht und eine untere Altersgrenze hierzu gibt es nicht.
Also ich finde das gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FREIE WÄHLER gegen CSU bei Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen*

Ich finds gut, dass Politiker solche Überregulierungen ansprechen..


Es ist auch eine Stärkung der Vereine, wenn man denen nicht immer neue Steine in den Weg legt, sondern denen auch einfachere Möglichkeiten schafft, Menschen allgemein (egal welchen Alters, das ist aber eben hier der Punkt) ans Angeln heran zu führen.


----------



## phirania (8. April 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: FREIE WÄHLER gegen CSU bei Altersgrenze beim Schnupperfischen*

Wann sind wieder Wahlen....?
Sind Versprechen nach den Wahlen eingehalten worden.?
Und wie war das mit den Fahnen im Wind....?


----------

